# Amazon Prime Beans



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

My forward planning is terrible, and often I run out completely before buying more beans. Amazon Prime next day delivery is handy!

Anyone got any Amazon Prime recommendations for Coffee Beans?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep Don't plenty online on this forum

Waitrose


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Jony said:


> Yep Don't plenty online on this forum
> 
> Waitrose


 Sorry, what does that mean Jony? Too many sellers on the forum who will promote their own beans?

Waitrose won't deliver to me as I'm not on their priority list.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Aware this looks like I'm fishing for adverts now!

I'm not, just want to have some 'next day delivery' options.

Amazon prime has loads of options, but I'm guessing most will be premium supermarket line at best?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Premium and supermarket they are not.

Crankhouse

craft house

Django

North Star

Horsham Coffee roaster

foundry coffee roaster


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Jony said:


> Premium and supermarket they are not.
> 
> Crankhouse
> 
> ...


 And these are on Amazon Prime?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I am a roaster so I will declare interest here but.....Amazon are prioritising orders of essentials right now and I do not know if coffee will be considered essential by them. Don't be surprised if your prime order actually arrives 4-5 days later than normal.

Plenty of roasters offer next day shipping anyway.

I appreciate that prime next day shipping is 'included' but it still has to be paid for by the roaster and so ultimately is still paid for by you. Factor in that amazon is taking some of the roasters profit for selling and that your beans will have been sat in their warehouse possibly not under optimal conditions for a period of time I would say it is best to go direct. Fresher, possibly quicker and you get to support great small businesses.

Check out the list of roasters in the forums, loads to chose from. Or Jony's suggestions above.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I am a roaster so I will declare interest here but.....Amazon are prioritising orders of essentials right now and I do not know if coffee will be considered essential by them. Don't be surprised if your prime order actually arrives 4-5 days later than normal.
> 
> Plenty of roasters offer next day shipping anyway.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, appreciate that.

I generally get my beans from my local, who use Has Bean (which is closed now).

I often buy online with Square Mile, but they are so fresh I need to leave them a week or so.

Just wanted some decent, emergency 'next day delivery' options (even post lockdown).


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Thanks, appreciate that.
> 
> I generally get my beans from my local, who use Has Bean (which is closed now).
> 
> ...


 At the risk of promoting my competitors, some of Jony's suggestions will be everything you want........


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> At the risk of promoting my competitors, some of Jony's suggestions will be everything you want........


 I don't think they are on Amazon Prime, but appreciate the suggestions.

Annoyingly, Square Mile don't fit through the letterbox like Pact do, so you have to be in to take delivery.

How about yours? Do they go in through the letterbox?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Amazon sells vacuum dealers, so you can buy some extra bags from a decent toaster you enjoy and vac seal/freeze some?

I had some bags frozen for 7-8 months and they were perfectly fine.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Sorry, what does that mean Jony? Too many sellers on the forum who will promote their own beans?
> 
> Waitrose won't deliver to me as I'm not on their priority list.


 Don't worry, I don't understand what he's saying half the time either! Knows his stuff though and the roasters he mentioned are well regarded.

To your problem what about setting up a subscription? Then you know beans are coming every week, fortnight, whatever you set up. Loads of roasters to it, or go somewhere like DogandHat to get various beans each time. Would eliminate your planning problem.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Placed my first order with Dark Arts mid week and it arrived next day via DPD. They've got a discount code giving you 20% off too: fuckcovid19.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Union beans can be had on Amazon and they're not bad. I also think we should all be supporting small independent businesses right now though. All the coffee I've ordered lately from independents has been pretty speedy to arrive.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

I have Amazon prime but most deliveries are taking several days.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Rave used to sell on Amazon, don't know if they still do at the moment though.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Plenty of independents needing support right now still roasting daily and shipping with next day services, too many to list (seemingly the majority of them tbh). Many of them are offering substantial discounts at the moment, too.

Buy from someone who gives a shit.


----------



## AliG (Aug 12, 2015)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Thanks, appreciate that.
> I generally get my beans from my local, who use Has Bean (which is closed now).
> I often buy online with Square Mile, but they are so fresh I need to leave them a week or so.
> Just wanted some decent, emergency 'next day delivery' options (even post lockdown).


Not sure if someone has said this, but you can drop a message to the roaster asking if they have any beans that are ready to go. 
I'm not the best of planners, so have done that with crankhouse in the past, and they sent beans a week or so past their roast date.

Sent from my Mi MIX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyA (Mar 2, 2020)

I've bought from @horshamcoffee a few times recently and they've arrived the following day each time. But they've been roasted on the day of order so not great for immediate use.. but like others have said I reckon it would be easy enough to drop them a line or call to see whether they had anything rested and ready?

I'm guessing the margin charged by Amazon must be pretty substantial (though i confess to buying lots of stuff from them generally as it's so convenient).


----------

